# Asa hunter class see them stabilizer and bows.



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

In bow hunter class says a 12 inch stabilizer max. How strict are they in asa on this? I have a 12 in one but with a quick release and about 6 ounces in it. Comes out to be longer. What's all your hunter setups?

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

tclong03 said:


> In bow hunter class says a 12 inch stabilizer max. How strict are they in asa on this? I have a 12 in one but with a quick release and about 6 ounces in it. Comes out to be longer. What's all your hunter setups?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


That is going to be illegal. I use a 10 inch Bee Stinger with a quick connect and some weight and stay under the 12" rule


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I use a 10" front and 8" side bar. With the QD and weights I'm under the 12". I don't shoot ASA events but they're all basically the same for the Bowhunter class. Your 12"+ will get you moved to open class. Best to change it.


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

How about some pics

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

tclong03 said:


> How about some pics
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

tclong03 said:


> How about some pics
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Google image search "bowhunter class setup". I'll give you a heads up of what you'll see though. You'll see stabilizers less than 12" long on bows with pin sights and no lenses in the scope. There's not much more to it than that.


----------



## NashvilleArcher (Nov 14, 2020)

So when they say pins only, that just means no lens, right? What about clarifiers or verifiers? Can you have movable pins?


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

NashvilleArcher said:


> So when they say pins only, that just means no lens, right? What about clarifiers or verifiers? Can you have movable pins?



In hunter in ASA the sight cannot be moved during the match. Well, it can technically be moved once, but that is all. You can have a lens though, and as far as i know clarifiers and such are fine too


----------



## Romey49 (Jan 5, 2021)

RJH1 said:


> In hunter in ASA the sight cannot be moved during the match. Well, it can technically be moved once, but that is all. You can have a lens though, and as far as i know clarifiers and such are fine too


Isnt the rule you can adjust so long as you haven't drawn your bow or am I mistaken?


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Romey49 said:


> Isnt the rule you can adjust so long as you haven't drawn your bow or am I mistaken?


Not in hunter class. In hunter class you may make 1 gang adjustment for the match, any more than that is against the rules. What you are talking about is allowed in the open classes


----------



## Romey49 (Jan 5, 2021)

RJH1 said:


> Not in hunter class. In hunter class you may make 1 gang adjustment for the match, any more than that is against the rules. What you are talking about is allowed in the open classes


Makes sense,thanks!


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

I am sure that guys here have seen this regarding magnification in a fixed pin class. I recently have researched this extensively also.

Per the ASA rules for Fixed Pin (Hunter) class rules -

*Fixed Pin Class Equipment Rules for Adult, Young Adult & Youth:
Sights* - fixed pins, no pin limit. Movable sights may be used, but must be locked down into a fixed position that will be verified by the group prior to competing. _Magnification is not permitted in any 30 yard fixed pin class, but is permitted in all 40 yard pins classes__._ Clarifiers or verifiers in the peep are not considered magnification and are permitted.
*Stabilizers* - A front stabilizer or a system including quick releases, enhancers and/or weights may be used, but may not exceed twelve inches (12”) in total length from the tip of the stabilizer (or system) to the point of attachment on the front of the riser provided by the manufacturer. A rear stabilizer or a back bar system (V-bar) may be used with no restriction on bar length.


What I want to accomplish is finding a good 5 to 7 pin sight with magnification. I keep going back to Spot Hogg though. There has to be way more out there though.....


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Im just husky said:


> I am sure that guys here have seen this regarding magnification in a fixed pin class. I recently have researched this extensively also.
> 
> Per the ASA rules for Fixed Pin (Hunter) class rules -
> 
> ...


Why do you want a 5-7 pin?


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

RJH1 said:


> Why do you want a 5-7 pin?


I am ideally wanting a 5 pin for known hunter class. I am a single pin guy at hear but for a fixed pin hunter class, where you are unable to move you sights after the competition has started, a 5 Pin seems like a good option. Smaller pin gaps and more static yardages. Maybe I am wrong in thinking that?


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Im just husky said:


> I am ideally wanting a 5 pin for known hunter class. I am a single pin guy at hear but for a fixed pin hunter class, where you are unable to move you sights after the competition has started, a 5 Pin seems like a good option. Smaller pin gaps and more static yardages. Maybe I am wrong in thinking that?


Assuming that you are hitting the speed limit, your gaps will be so close that seeing the target becomes an issue, at least it did for me. I had much more success going with the boring old 20, 30, 40,learn you drops and be done. For me the biggest difference in pins and single is that in pins classes you have to learn to be comfortable holding off what you want to hit, instead of always holding on it because it is impossible to have a pin at every yardage. That is my take anyway and I have been pretty successful in hunter class using that method


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

NashvilleArcher said:


> So when they say pins only, that just means no lens, right? What about clarifiers or verifiers? Can you have movable pins?


You CAN USE a lens in ASA events in 40 yards and up. You can run a clarifier or verifier in ANY class. In a “ fixed” pin class, you can use a slider sight or fixed pin sight. But when shoot starts, the scope cannot be moved or the pins cannot be moved. There’s no rule on the type of sight or scope you must use. You just can’t move pins after starting. In fact “ fixed” pin classes will be an issue if you put your hand on that scope during shooting I have a rig set up with an Axcel Achieve XP sight with a 5-pin accustat ll scope on it. I run a 25 mm scope on sight in another shoot for 50 meters. But after starting, my pins are not moved.


----------

